# Stingray canada -Site is up-



## snow (Apr 21, 2010)

So, three days ago I began working on a new fish forum, called stingray canada this will be a forum for people who keep not only stingrays but other large fish and SA cichlids. So far construction on the new site has been going well. I'm working on a banner but have some of the sub-forums done. Since keeping stingrays (especially here in B.C. and even saltwater stingrays are becomming more popular I thought it was time we needed a site like this. I'm aiming to have this site up and running in one month so just a heads up.
thanks.


----------



## beN (Apr 21, 2010)

thats awesome Snow!

id love to join..so keep me posted dude!!!!


----------



## Adz1 (Apr 21, 2010)

is Stingray canada open yet?


----------



## snow (Apr 21, 2010)

No not yet. I'm working on it.


----------



## CanadaPleco (May 13, 2010)

:S you haven't even registered a domain name yet, not the obvious one at least.


----------



## snow (Apr 21, 2010)

CanadaPleco said:


> :S you haven't even registered a domain name yet, not the obvious one at least.


It won't come up on if you google it yet. It will be changed once it's done. I don't want anyone on the site yet.


----------



## Adz1 (Apr 21, 2010)

when i googled it this thread came up..


----------



## CanadaPleco (May 13, 2010)

snow said:


> It won't come up on if you google it yet. It will be changed once it's done. I don't want anyone on the site yet.


thats not what I said tho.. I checked godaddy, to see if the domain is registered, and its not. Your crazy posting a thread like this, and not having the domain purchased already. There are so many squatters....


----------



## charles (Apr 21, 2010)

yup. Agree with Rich on that one. First thing first, register domain name.


----------



## Mferko (Jun 8, 2010)

only SA cichlids? why discriminate against the superior, more highly evolved african cichlids? lmao


----------



## Smiladon (Apr 23, 2010)

Mferko said:


> only SA cichlids? why discriminate against the superior, more highly evolved african cichlids? lmao


I think any "large fish" would suffice, which would mean haps and peacocks are allowed  (i know some people dont consider those "large" at all  )


----------



## snow (Apr 21, 2010)

For the site I just ended up putting all kinds of cichlids under the one section "cichlids". This would be for all cichlids not just SA ones. Keep in mind though that this is a forum dedicated to stingrays. As far as other fish go I have a section for catfish, plecos, monster fish.


----------



## TCR (Jul 13, 2010)

Mferko said:


> only SA cichlids? why discriminate against the superior, more highly evolved african cichlids? lmao


MY SA CICHLIDS CAN EAT YOU AFRICAN CICHLIDS!!!
ahahahhahahha


----------



## Mferko (Jun 8, 2010)

TCR said:


> MY SA CICHLIDS CAN EAT YOU AFRICAN CICHLIDS!!!
> ahahahhahahha


i got rid of my green terror long ago cuz he got worked by an african not even 1/4 his size
your SA's are weaksauce, hahahahahahaha 

look forward to checking out all the stingray pics in the future


----------



## charles (Apr 21, 2010)

i wonder what kind of african cichlids can try to take down a wolf fish especially an aimara.


----------



## Mferko (Jun 8, 2010)

wolfs are mean  i didnt think those were cichlids
maybe a 3 foot long emperor cichlid?
heres a cool vid with a pair of emperor cichlids fighting off a terrapin


----------



## TCR (Jul 13, 2010)

watch out for the convicts


----------



## charles (Apr 21, 2010)

oh, we are only talking about cichlids... in that case, pound for pound, I think a flowerhorn will beat them all


----------



## Mferko (Jun 8, 2010)

charles said:


> oh, we are only talking about cichlids... in that case, pound for pound, I think a flowerhorn will beat them all


id agree, man made hybrids ftw?


----------



## snow (Apr 21, 2010)

Site will be up in a few days...


----------



## DBam (Aug 9, 2010)

At 1:37 you can see a big stingray take off to the right


----------



## snow (Apr 21, 2010)

The site is done for now. It took along time because I didn't work on it for 2 weeks. I've been busy lately. I'm going to give the site a year and see how it goes. It will be a "trial year".
stingray canada btw if anyone wants to make me a new banner I can give you a reward for your efforts. I just made the one I have quickly, hope it's a temp one until I find something better.


----------



## snow (Apr 21, 2010)

for those of you have have joined thanks for joining.


----------



## snow (Apr 21, 2010)

just thought I would bump this, if you like stingrays come and join.


----------



## beN (Apr 21, 2010)

introduced myself  ..

good job Snow!


----------

